# Hot Glue : SSSSSkelly SSSSSSSSSnake



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Skelly Snake How To
For skin
Draw a template up that looks something like this








or make up your own design or just freehand it 
Set drawing under parchment paper 
Using glue gun On Low Heat trace over the drawing 
starting at top or bottom which ever you find easiest to do
you can make it as wide or as long as you want
Depending on size of snake you are making
LOW HEAT works best for the whole project

Body: Bottom
with a piece of 20 to 22 gauge make a wire outline in snake shape 
then ...glue tail ends together
hot glue over wire to outline, 
when cool turn over and do other side
with longer (3ft or more) do 2 wire outlines
1 is bottom ribbed and 1 is top portion with skin then glue those together 
lay flat on parchment and do the ribbing








Body top
On the top part of snake attach your skin
start at tail and work towards head area for skin 
If using single outline add a piece of glued wire in the shape of snake head and part of neck to top of head area (this will make it look like mouth open)
cover the whole top portion snake with skin








you can fill in gaps on edges when done

Head area:
using whatever eyes you want
take another good size piece of skin and starting on one side edge, 
glue to skin on head and over snuggly on
eye attaching skin to skin in between eyes also
then doing same for other eye ending with skin to skin 
at edge, attach the rest down the side and towards neck area...
if it is longer than where your outline for snake is just cut it off to match and glue on
make teeth from glue also








pose snake
your snake is now done. here is a couple poses and with a friend


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

small vid how to also
how to skelly snake :: skelly snake how to slideshow by imdiamondlilly - Photobucket
click on pic above


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

looking good Hot Glue Queen!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow Lilly...so much work..I love the snake skin drying in the window....hats off to the queen of hot glue!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Fantastic! Never would have thought to do that in a million years.

If you wanted the skin to take on a more snake appearance than ghostly appearance, you could lightly spray with a stain. It will give it some brown color and still be kind of "transparent" for lack of a better word.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks ..
they really sound more work than they are..

hope you try to make one.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I keep wondering what it would look like if made with UV hot glue!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

So how many sticks of hot melt glue did that take?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Bone Dancer I use the muti temp minis 
and it was about 40 maybe less ..for the big one that's 4ft 2 in long..I made 2 at a time( the other was a little over 2 ft) so i was guessing .
I used less than 100 for all 7 hanging ( about 12 ft total ) in that one pic..

Sickie these react in blacklight I just couldn't dig my lights out...
maybe the "uv" would be brighter


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Dude! You have done the impossible. My mom wants to make a Halloween(this very cool) prop!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That's great GC..make sure you post her pics up..
glad I inspired someone


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

That has to be one of the most creative props I've ever seen. Excellent.
-scott


----------

